# Trainer in Charlotte, NC (Concord area?)



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all. I am looking to find a trainer for obedience classes in the Charlotte area. I rescued a 14mo GSD on Friday and as soon as he's healthy enough, his hiney needs to learn some manners! Can anyone make any recommendations? Thanks so much! I live in Concord-which is right outside of Charlotte.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Earnhardt K9s in Kannapolis, NC


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I know a guy, but he's on the south side. 

Queen City K9 Services - www.qck9.com


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc, have you personally worked with them? Do they have a website? Can't find it..

And thank you FlyAway, southside is a bit of a drive for me.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

is it e-k9s?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, Barbara is very good with German shepherds. I have worked with her.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

EK-9s Dog Training Kannapolis, North Carolina (NC)


----------

